# Schwinn Breeze Year Help?



## Rrogers1992 (Mar 17, 2014)

There is a Schwinn Breeze on my local cl for $30. It is dark green with green grips, seat and such and I was curious if anyone off the top of their head knew what years these came in this color. The late 60s catalogs say they come in red sky blue and black so im assuming its early 70s. Thanks in advance ill ask the seller if he knows the serial number and ill post it when i get a response. Thanks in advance!


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 17, 2014)

serial number would nail it down,but it's actually considered a lightweight schwinn.the campus green was started around 67/68 iirc.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Mar 17, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> serial number would nail it down,but it's actually considered a lightweight schwinn.the campus green was started around 67/68 iirc.




Sweet thanks again I'll post this in the right one now haha


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 18, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> serial number would nail it down,but it's actually considered a lightweight schwinn.the campus green was started around 67/68 iirc.




Always did like the campus green on the schwinn bicycles.Had a campus green sting ray at one time.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a 70 Breeze, single speed base model that's campus green.


----------

